# Best Way from London to St.Raphael on French Riviera



## Daverock (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Fellow Travelors,

Would you believe that we pulled a ts in St.Raphael for the last week in Aug.  I still keep pinching myself.

Our plans are to flyover to London spend some time with our friends and then travel to St. Raphael.  What I would like to know is the best easiest and most comfortable way to got that is not to expensive.  I would greatly appreciate your help.

Dave


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 1, 2008)

*London to St Raphael!!!*

Hi daverock,
                  jimbosee,from Melbourne Australia,here.Being an "oldie"and not enjoying spending hours in Airports,my most enjoyable and best way would be to catch the "Eurostar" train,--London to Paris direct,then a TGV,(FAST TRAIN)from Paris to Nice,and get off at St Raphael.You may,most likely will,have to go to a different Station in Paris,to catch your train to Nice.I think the "Eurostar"arrives into the Guare-du-Nord,and the train to Nice leaves from the Guare-de-Lyon,but you will check that out.A wonderful ride and you see the countryside,with no effort.We,my wife and I,have done the Eurorail Pass system,around Europe on three different occasions,and we think that there is nothing as good as touring Europe that way.If you need a car locally,hire it for a day or what ever.Bst of luck and enjoy.Regards Jim Seedsman 

                     jimbosee


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 1, 2008)

I would fly open jaws, US to London outbound and Nice to US return on your TATL air ticket, then bridge London to Nice using an LCC like Easyjet, RyanAir, BMI Baby, FlyBE, etc.  From Nice to St. Raphael, use the coastal TGV which takes less than an hour and runs frequently.  That also avoids the massive UK long haul air departure tax.

The LCC's fly into the main airport in Nice, unlike Paris, where a few LCC flights use CDG, some use the convenient Orly airport, and some use the very inconvenient Beauvais airport.  Also, be certain to check luggage allowances on the LCC's.  To check which LCC's fly that route, check www.whichbudget.com


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 2, 2008)

BTW, I would not rent a car for the week in St. Raphael, as the summer traffic is awful, and it is extremely easy to get around the Riviera by train, except St. Tropez to which there is a boat.  I would do a one day rental, however to drive the Corniches, a very scenic drive.


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 2, 2008)

IF you take Eurostar (which is a treat) buy the ticket as early as possible (4 months before I think). they are way less further out -- for example, I paid $98 one way at the 4 month mark, (travel date this past June)  and the price steadily climbed as you got closer - it was over $300 the week before my date and close to $400 to walk up day of and buy.

JMHO- I'd do the trains too rather than a car if you are going point to point.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 2, 2008)

The low cost carriers to look at would be RyanAir to Toulon, which is about the same distance west of St. Raphael as Nice is east of it, or EasyJet to Nice.  EasyJet flies to Nice from three of London's airports, Gatwick, Stansted, and Luton.  Personally I prefer EasyJet to RyanAir.

But however you get between London and the south of France, be certain to use an open jaws ticket, arriving in London but leaving from Nice to avoid the huge UK longhaul air departure tax.  It will also avoid the travel cost and time back to London.


----------

